# how to Format a laptop without cd drive?



## maximilian2006 (Jun 1, 2008)

I want to format my laptop, but the cd drive isn't working, it has been broken for a long time. I have the window xp cd. Is there anyway that I can format without cd drive?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Max, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

Do you know what is actually wrong with the CD drive?
You could try this if it is not a physical damage issue...

There are a couple of ways that might help you with this issue.

*Method One: Remove the registry entry*

*Warning:* Serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly by using Registry Editor or by using another method. These problems might require that you reinstall your operating system.

*Please Note:* If you had installed multiple CD-writing software products on your computer, you need to uninstall the software products before you remove the registry keys. 

1. Click *Start*, and then click *Run*.

2. In the Open box, type *regedit*, and then click *OK*.

3. Locate and then click the following registry subkey: 
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/System/CurrentControlSet/Control/Class/{4d36e965-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}*

4. *On the File menu, click Export*.

5. In the File name box, type *savedkey*, and then click *Save*.

6. Click the *REG_MULTI_SZ data type UpperFilters*, and then click *Delete *on the *Edit menu*. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click *Yes*. 

_*Note:* If this data type is missing, go to Method 2._

7. Click the *REG_MULTI_SZ data type LowerFilters*, and then click *Delete* on the *Edit* menu. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click *Yes*.

8. Quit Registry Editor, and then restart the computer.


*Method 2: Replace the existing driver*


1.	Click *Start*, and then click *Control Panel.*

2.	If Control Panel is in *Category* view, click *Performance and Maintenance*, and then click *System*.

If Control Panel is in Classic view, double-click *System.*

3.	On the *Hardware* tab, click *Device Manager.*

4.	Click the drive with the question mark (*?*) next to it.

5.	On the *Action* menu, click *Uninstall*. When you are prompted to confirm the removal, click *OK*.

6.	Repeat steps 4 through 5 for any other drives with question marks.

7.	On the *Action Menu*, click *Scan for hardware changes*.

* Close all windows and reboot the computer*.

Please give these two methods a try and post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## maximilian2006 (Jun 1, 2008)

First of all, thanks for what you wrote.
Second, my other laptop has virus, can't get into window. When I turn on, the blue screen appears. I need to format and reinstall window xp. unfornately, the dvd drive doesn't work, I think is physical damaged. I know there is a way to format a computer by using USB flash drive, but I tried, it doesn't work for me. I think I missed some steps or did wrong. If you do know how, please tell me in details.
Anyway, thanks for trying to help me.


----------

